# Password protect iPhone 4 at night only?



## Farmgirl22 (Jun 12, 2006)

My husband has an iPhone 4 that my son has started sneaking in and taking off the charger in the middle of the night. We don't have any ways of charging it where my son (he's 7) can't reach it, nor can we lock our bedroom door, so we're looking for a way to set up the password so that it comes on at say 5 p.m. and goes off at 8 a.m. so that it doesn't interfere with hubby's work use during the day. Is there an app or something for that?


----------



## _TechSupport_ (Dec 22, 2013)

Im afraid not, however you can turn on and off the passcode to the Iphone pretty easily, I suggest turning it on at night and off in the morning. It only takes a couple of seconds and that way your son can't use the phone at night without inputting a password


----------



## Farmgirl22 (Jun 12, 2006)

OK. Well, thanks anyway.


----------

